# C&C Generals uninstall help



## JoshPC (Apr 28, 2007)

I have uninstalled Command & Conquer Generals to make room for new games but it still says in add/remove programs that it is still there. I can't find it anywhere but it says it is still there and taking up memory. Any ideas? 
Also when I try to remove in add/remove programs it comes up with the message 
"setup is preparing the Installshield wizard, which will guide you through the rest of the maintenance process"
but it only gets half way through preparing it then just vanishes...


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Can you find it in Program Files? Try reinstalling it to repair the uninstaller.


----------



## JoshPC (Apr 28, 2007)

I checked in program files, nothing there or anywhere else that I could see even after search


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Then it may be gone. You can remove it from Add/Remove by running regedit and deleting it from:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall


----------



## JoshPC (Apr 28, 2007)

how can i tell which is generals?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It should be a name that is the game or company's name. But if unsure, better leave it.

Instead, install Regcleaner 4.3.0.780. Look in the uninstall section and you can remove it that way using the same name the game has in Add/Remove.


----------



## JoshPC (Apr 28, 2007)

i did that and it still has it in the add/remove programs but it doesnt say that it is taking up memory but now it has the same symbol as tiberium wars


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Then it still must be listed there somewhere.

Try MyUninstaller. Find the entry, right-click and delete.


----------



## JoshPC (Apr 28, 2007)

nope nothing there


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

If you have more than one game by the same company, is there some sort of "integrator", or program that manages all those games and packages them together?


----------



## JoshPC (Apr 28, 2007)

im not sure how can i find out if there is and intergrator
there could be because i have C&C 3 tiberium wars as well


----------



## JoshPC (Apr 28, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## JoshPC (Apr 28, 2007)

Elvandil r u still there? still wanna help me?


----------

